# Memory



## Rebsi

Hello again,

I'm looking for the translation of this word and am not sure if I have the correct answer:

Memory = Memorya?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## mataripis

Rebsi said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I'm still looking for the correct translation of these words and phrases....
> 
> 4) Memory
> 
> I have already some answers, but I don`t know if they are correct:
> 
> 4)memorya
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


Rebsi. ....4)memory- isipan or ala ala. The memory of the past- ala ala ng lumipas / nakalipas. My memory- aking isipan....


----------



## captain_bukol

Depends on usage. 

1) Ala-ala

When I think back of my childhood, all I see are happy memories. (Kapag iniisip ko ang aking kabataan, ang tanging nakikita ko ay masasayang ala-ala.)

2) Memorya - usually refers to the mental faculty. (This is adopted from the Spanish word memoria).

She has a sharp memory. Mayroon siyang matalas na memorya.


----------

